# New FELT AR Road Bike



## PJ352

View attachment 129558

I thought this was pretty interesting. More info on FELT's website.
http://www.feltracing.com/default.asp


----------



## BunnV

*Awesome!*

I saw this on cyclingnews.com. I always wondered why no one incorporated extreme TT style aero tricks into a road bike design. Felt seems to be ahead of the game in that respect. I hope Slipstream kicks ass in the Tour!


----------



## PJ352

BunnV said:


> I saw this on cyclingnews.com. I always wondered why no one incorporated extreme TT style aero tricks into a road bike design. Felt seems to be ahead of the game in that respect. I hope Slipstream kicks ass in the Tour!


I agree - Slipstream is a good addition to the TdF. One of the few decisions I agree with. I've read somewhere that FELT is redoing their road line for '09, so we'll probably see a preview during the tour.


----------



## Ichijin

Looks like Cervelo finally has some competition


----------



## Blade-Runner

I may have to get me a new bike next year or at least the frame.


----------



## jm3

We were lucky enough to see a prototype of the AR in the shop a few weeks ago. As you can tell, it's very similar in design to the TT/Tri specific DA/B series. Clearly there are more relaxed angles on the head tube and seat tube (probably don't need to point that out), but there are some interesting differences that I saw at the quick glance I was given. I was not allowed to take pics at the time, which is a bummer since the bike I saw was not painted.

The top tube is quite wide near the head tube, and provides for a great deal of torsional stiffness. In fact, Felt is saying the AR is as stiff as the F1 Sprint, but the ride is similar to the F1 - nice combo. Also, you'll notice the BB area is really beefy - again, torsional stiffness. You'll also notice the rear brake is placed traditionally, and not under and behind the BB like the Tri bike. The reason for the change is simply for quicker tire changes in race conditions - the Tri positioning of the brake is more aero, but it was a sacrifice that had to be made. Some are asking why not the Bayonette fork like on the Tri bike? While it would make the bike more aero, it was left off due to weight considerations, and seriously, that's just due to the brainwashing of the consumer that places too large a premium on weight over aerodynamics. The manufacturers, however, only have themselves to blame for that one!  I would note that it should be possible to add the Bayonette, as the fork was designed so it could be added to traditional bikes. I guess there might be rake issues...I'll check and report. 

I'm not sure how many other changes you'll see in the road line for '09. Felt is pretty much sold out for '08, but there are early release '09's coming in the next two weeks, both Z and F bikes. Anyone want a SRAM Red equipped Z25?


----------



## jcolley

I came back to RBR to look for a thread on this after seeing the pictures on Velonews...

I am not all that familiar with the UCI and such road rules, but I was under the impression that "fairing" the rear wheel was against the regulations. Staring at these pictures and my SCL-SL, I see a vague resemblance in the head tube aero shape, but the Felt _looks_ a little more efficient. The seat tube on the other hand fairs the wheel/tire whereas the Cervelos teardrop to a point at the front of the tire. 

I would have to believe that this might affect and possibly even nullify some of the gains of aero wheels that are designed to reduce drag on the leading as well as the trailing edge of the rim...


----------



## PJ352

More AR info. May be somewhat redundant with what's posted on their website.
http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=122&cid=204


----------



## w4ta

Saw a test model of this bike today on the holiday ride from Manhattan Beach to Mandeville Canyon (Los Angeles area). Close to a couple hundred riders... and I saw this machine slithering through the pack... at the top of the climb got a moment to take a good look and admire it (it was the Slipstream color scheme). I ride a Felt F2... the AR is a good looking machine... too bad I'll never be able to afford it.


----------



## PJ352

w4ta said:


> Saw a test model of this bike today on the holiday ride from Manhattan Beach to Mandeville Canyon (Los Angeles area). Close to a couple hundred riders... and I saw this machine slithering through the pack... at the top of the climb got a moment to take a good look and admire it (it was the Slipstream color scheme). I ride a Felt F2... the AR is a good looking machine... too bad I'll never be able to afford it.


I wouldn't write it off that quickly. I could be wrong, but got the impression that the design elements were going to be incorporated into their line of road bikes - maybe as early as '09. You've already got a good group and wheelset on the F2, so it's just the price of the frameset!


----------



## jm3

There's an entire line of AR bikes for '09, with the first being released in August for a pretty reasonable price (approx $3500). I think there's four bikes in all, but I can't remember exactly. I know the last to be released will have electronic Dura-Ace.

The bike is very slippery, and tested faster in a road configuration than many dedicated TT bikes. I have the numbers, but I'm not sure I can release them. I think I'm safe in stating that it doubles the reduction in drag from a round tube bike that the Cervelo Soloist LSC had. Meaning, if the Cervelo reduced the drag by...oh let's just say 150 grams, then the AR is right around 300 grams less drag. You know, just as an example - not that those numbers are real or anything.


----------



## dom3333

Jim still waiting for the picture of the Z25 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w4ta

PJ352 said:


> I wouldn't write it off that quickly. I could be wrong, but got the impression that the design elements were going to be incorporated into their line of road bikes - maybe as early as '09. You've already got a good group and wheelset on the F2, so it's just the price of the frameset!


Thanks... I'm with you on the frame-swap. Now, can you come over for tea and convince my wife...


----------



## Schlim

Does anyone have any updates as to when the AR frames will be available to buy? Does anyone have any idea what the frame will weigh? It would be nice if they kept it fairly close to 1000g.


----------



## esenkay

*Felt AR4*

The new Felt AR4, see it at:

http://feltracing.blogspot.com/2008/08/felt-2009.html


----------



## Schlim

Wow, I love the colors. It was hard to get a feel for the look of the bike under the argyle of team Slipstream. Now I'm just hoping the weight is in line and I can get it in a frameset.


----------



## Schlim

Pic of the AR4 for the purposes of this thread...


----------

